# Which PIGMENT do you HATE????



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 25, 2007)

I find copper sparkle hard to work with! Its so chunky and all over the place! Which pigment do you hate????


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 25, 2007)

I hate frost!


----------



## msmack (Mar 25, 2007)

HATE is such a strong word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a few that I don't like!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (but I LOVE copper sparkle!)

I don't like ROSE. Doesn't look good on me at all. Doesn't stay put.
I don't like GRAPE. Can't blend it at all! Too dark for me!
I don't like GOLDER'S GREEN. What a strange colour!!!

Then there is violet, softwashed grey and cornflower. They make my 'eyeball whites' look yellow, but it's not their fault!


----------



## brookeab (Mar 25, 2007)

At this point in time, I am NOT liking helium. It is a mess, and has little color payoff on me. I think I might end up swapping it.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Well i don't hate any, but primary yellow is ugly D:


----------



## geeko (Mar 25, 2007)

Frost.... it is too chunky and doesn't blend well

Rose .... same reason as frost.


----------



## Holly (Mar 25, 2007)

Rose... just too chunky on me


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 25, 2007)

rose.. i LOVE the colour, but hate the texture. it's way too hard to work with.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 25, 2007)

Pink Bronze ...ewww


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

pretty much all of the purple ones.


----------



## amoona (Mar 25, 2007)

Rose is gorgeous but I regret buying it because the texture is very odd.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 25, 2007)

I hate Dazzleray. IMO, the texture sucks and it is like a shimmer mess everywhere.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brookeab* 

 
_At this point in time, I am NOT liking helium. It is a mess, and has little color payoff on me. I think I might end up swapping it._

 
As of today, I'm hating helium...I posted today - I know some pigments are chunky and frosty, but this one seriously takes the cake!  I'll only be able to use it wet or in gloss


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Pink Bronze ...ewww_

 
Oops, wait...I have to add this to the hate list.  This seriously looked like ASS on me.  The color is so strange


----------



## linziP123 (Mar 25, 2007)

i bought pink bronze but as soon as i received it i could tell it was not what i wanted, i wanted pink opal..ooops! So i've put it for sale on ebay!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2007)

My two least liked pigments are: 

Deep Brown (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro)  

They are just kind of yawn inspiring.  Meh....


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 25, 2007)

Pretty much anything that's chunky & messy....
Kitchmas, Rose, Dazzleray, Helium, Lily White, and so on.

However, if I really <3 the color, but can't handle it as a pigment, I press it into an old pan-Lily White has become my absolute FAVORITE (and I have a feeling that Helium will be the same way cause it's beautiful blended out)


----------



## vicuna1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Burnt Burgundy *shudder* I received a sample of it, barely touched a brush to the pigment and applied. Could not blend it for anything (and this was with a "base" shadow under it- I find mattes blend better with a powder base underneath) and the color was just hideous on this blue/blonde NW20. I will say this for it, it is majorly pigmented!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 

 
_.... I find mattes blend better with a powder base underneath...._

 
So true!  When I have a pigment or shadow like that and I am not going for a dark, smoke eye, I use Select Cover Up concealer from lash to brow, then cover with Brule or MSF Natural in Light (I'm an NW25, so those combos look invisible on me).  That makes the dark, staining, mattes much softer.  I agree, Burnt Burgundy can really do you in if you aren't careful with it.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 25, 2007)

i hate working with my only mattes Clear Sky Blue and Primary Yellow.  they are plain bitches but i like the colors, haha.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 25, 2007)

lily white, old gold, and blue brown are hard to work with for some reason. the texture's not _terrible_ but i find them kind of weird :shrug:


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

Deep Brown I agree with MAC_Whore, I hate that pigment!!! It's just an ugly brown


----------



## tricky (Mar 25, 2007)

Lily White. And Helium seemed pretty crappy too. chunky glitter overload.


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't hate any of the piggies I have, but Steel Blue is one of the chunkier kinds to work with. I love the colour though so I'll overlook it.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2007)

I really don't like Fairylite.  It was such a pretty color in the jar but it wasn't anything like I expected on my skin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's really funny too that I LOVE Copper Sparkle.  It's so versatile to me.  It can go on chunky like a glitter or you can blend it down to a metallic shadow.


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't like Copper Sparkle or Frost.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My two least liked pigments are: 

Deep Brown (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro) 

They are just kind of yawn inspiring. Meh...._

 
Totally agree with that one! I'm not too crazy about pink bronze either.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 25, 2007)

softwash gray & rose.. nice color, bad texture


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't think I've ever really disliked a pigment!! I wasn't wild about Steel Blue because the color didn't look on me, but I still tried to make it work. Entremauve is probably the closest I've ever come to disliking one, because it made me look bruised. I've never had a problem with any texture- chunky or powdery. If you use the right techniques and bases, they can all work very well.


----------



## mellimello (Mar 26, 2007)

All-Girl. What a waste of $50. It did absolutely nothing for me except crap glitter all over my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 27, 2007)

Black Black (pro) blends like shit, so I hate that one and rarely use it.  Also have problems with Primary Yellow and Turquoise.


----------



## magi (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with hating the texture of KITSCHMAS & Co. It´s horrible. But I like the colors anyway. My absolute heartbreaker is BLUE BROWN. I love the look in the jar or applied wet, but it blends into a terrakotta redish ugly something, that either suits me, either I like it. It´s so frustrating


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

Melon. Stunning color but no matter what I put under it it just won't stinkin show up half as vibrant as it looks in jar. Big bummer here.


----------



## wildesigns (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to deeeespise Melon, but I'm so-so-OK with it now...I'm still pissy at Deckchair and so many people rave about it. It's just so ugh on my uggy skin. I wear it out of spite, though!


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 29, 2007)

deep blue green, forest green, kitschmas, frost


----------



## kiss (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't like golden lemon.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been trying to work with Rose lately but it's horrible, arrggghhhh!!!!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Apr 2, 2007)

I just hate pigments in general.  Any product that you need 10 other products just to make it workable is a waste of $.  Give me pressed stuff any day.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't hate any pigments but I don't like

Pink Bronze - I can't describe it - it's either not pigmented enough to get a even layer or it's too reflective for it to look like it's on.

Sunnydaze - dry and brittle, flies all over the place.


----------



## Joke (Apr 4, 2007)

I love Pink Bronze, such a pretty pretty color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I don't hate any pigment ...


----------



## maryland (Apr 4, 2007)

frost is kinda complicated to blend but i still use it

rose and steel blue texture is weird but i love them anyway, steel blue is one of my favourite!

i have lily white but i haven´t use it yet! same way with all girl, not even tested!

i love pigments


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't like Dark Soul.  I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## vickih (Apr 4, 2007)

golden lemon. definitely.


----------



## Risser (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_softwash gray & rose.. nice color, bad texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the same problem as you. But for texture...


----------



## medusalox (Apr 4, 2007)

Dark Soul, Fairylite, and Helium...these pigments say to me "We will be beautiful and easy to blend", and upon use, I discover that they are a bunch of liars.


----------



## Caderas (Apr 5, 2007)

it seems that everyone hates the similar texture that's the gritty finish like...

Golden Lemon
Rose
Dark Soul
Emerald Green
Softwash Grey
Helium

everyone knows what i'm talking about.  i like the finely grained texture best but some of the chunky colors are just so pretty it's worth the fight


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 5, 2007)

Pink bronze.


----------



## dustycat (Apr 5, 2007)

Some are harder to work with, or don't work with my coloring, but I still love them & have to buy them all! I don't know why.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 5, 2007)

i am not a fan of pigments in general because for me "pressed" stuffed is easier to work with...but i have to say that i despise kitchmas the most, what a gross color


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 5, 2007)

Frost irks me for some reason.  

I am so shocked that so many of you dislike Helium!  When you apply it, try putting it on your brush and giving it two light hits of fix+.  This will kind of reformulate it so it blends down extremely easy and it's no longer chunky!  It's fab over Gracious Me shadestick, the colors really compliment each other.  Also, it's hot over any CCB!  

Don't give up on it!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't have problems with chunky pigments cause I use them wet but the other day I used Frost and it kept flaking into my eye all day, just one eye it was weird. Dunno if it was cause it wasn't as wet as the other eye or just bad luck that day, but Frost is the only pigment (I've tried) that has given me problems.


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the majority of the population on here and go with rose pigment due to its crappy texture. Its quite sad actually because it looks so pretty in the jar. Dark soul is another one that I just dont reach for...especially when carbon, black tied, or beauty marked do the job just fine. All Girl as well, I just dont see the hype around this pigment as its nothing spectacular imo.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 6, 2007)

i really don't like Aire-De-Blu....i tired to use it once and well now i won't even touch it.


----------



## macheartsme (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a couple (actually more)

Kitschmas (evil evil texture)
Rose (can make a beautiful lipgloss, but a glittery mess)
Azreal Blue (can't get into light blue)
Blue Brown (looks like I got punched in the eye)
Golden Lemon (texture again)
All Girl (omg..seriously this pigment could be heaven if the color payoff was better..I swapped it away)
Frost 

do we see a trend here?  I would of bought Helium..but it was the glitter bomb texture.


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

not a big fan of the fairylite so I gave it away


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

HELIUM= EYE TRAUMA espcially if one wears contacts


----------



## aziza (Apr 29, 2007)

I have to agree that Rose pigment is_ horrid._


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Apr 30, 2007)

So far the only one is Old Gold.  On me, it turns a bright neon green (my background is Indian).  

I bought rose pigment, but so far have yet to use it.  I'll be really disapointed if it's as terrible as everyone says it is because the colour is so beautiful.


----------



## honeybee1959 (Apr 30, 2007)

I hate Entremauve. It's a beautiful, deeply pigmented purple. But I learned (the hard way) that I'm terribly allergic to it.

I'm also a Copper Sparkle hater. It's like working with glitter. Ick!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Any glitter!!!
Bleh I dont know how to use it I suppose!


----------



## madkitty (Apr 30, 2007)

ok ok Im a freak - Im loving all the ones youre all hating LMAO


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 30, 2007)

all of the chunky ones- primarily Frost and Rose.

I want to make Sunpepper & Old Gold work but they both look like absolute crap on me, no matter how I use them!

& Pink Bronze is just a very ugly colour IMO


I don't know what y'all are talking about 'bout Helium.  I love mine!  (and find it much easier to work with than the other chunky pigments) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can happily sell/swap yours to me LOL


----------



## courters (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't like chartruese, I just can't figure out how to make it work for me.  I never wear greens or blues, so I'm just stumped by it.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, I'm NW20, blonde hair, blue eyes.


----------



## HotLady1970 (May 1, 2007)

I hate Rose because it's just plain chunky and very hard to work with! 

And I have such a luck that I get a sample of it with almost every swap I make! LOL


----------



## Sprout (May 3, 2007)

Pink Bronze doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (May 4, 2007)

Ok, so i have to agree with everyone who hates Rose pigment. 

I finally tried it out.  The texture wasn't too terrible - over a base it wasn't too bad, but the colour looked absolutely terrible on me.


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aussiechick28* 

 
_So far the only one is Old Gold.  On me, it turns a bright neon green (my background is Indian).  _

 
Try it with a golden or pink shadestick underneath, it will turn it more golden, but Old Gold is supposed to have a lime green undertone, that's what makes it so unique.


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

I hate copper sparkle too!


----------



## missgingerlee (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotLady1970* 

 
_I hate Rose because it's just plain chunky and very hard to work with! _

 
I'm not a fan of Rose either. It just doesn't work for me.


----------



## me_jelly (May 6, 2007)

Helium - loved the color, but couldn't get it to work no matter what I tried it with

Rose - gorgeous, but too messy to work with, can't get a smooth application

Usually any of the ultra glitter/chunky ones really turn me off


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 6, 2007)

frost and rose


----------



## GreekChick (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madamepink78* 

 
_not a big fan of the fairylite so I gave it away_

 
Second Fairylite...


----------



## melliquor (May 7, 2007)

I have only used two pigments so far, Fuchsia & Deep Blue Green and both were fine.  I am a little scared of the pigments.  I haven't mastered them yet.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 9, 2007)

I do not like Kitchmas, Pink Bronze.  I almost gave away melon, but thankfully, I figured out how to use it.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 20, 2007)

I don't like all the chunky pigments


----------



## LadyC23 (May 20, 2007)

For me it would be Kitchmas.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 21, 2007)

What is it about Rose? I soooo wanted this to work- such a beautiful color! I CANNOT get this stuff to stick to my lid, even with a primer.  It has no problem finding it's way onto my face though...someone please tell MAC and maybe they'll replace it with a better one!


----------



## missy29 (May 21, 2007)

I have issues with entremauve. I love the colour, but find it impossible to work with. And I bought a full size one too. I wish I could get it to work, because Im a purple addict!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 21, 2007)

helium, genuine orange, pink bronze. yuck. oh, and entremauve. i just can't get it to apply or blend. i don't know what's up. i thought i got a bad batch, so i bought a sample from someone else, and same thing... idk!!!


----------



## Bybs (May 21, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Grape......it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Ella_ (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kashleigh80* 

 
_What is it about Rose? I soooo wanted this to work- such a beautiful color! I CANNOT get this stuff to stick to my lid, even with a primer.  It has no problem finding it's way onto my face though...someone please tell MAC and maybe they'll replace it with a better one!_

 
Try using it wet. I had issues with it until I started using it with visine - Im alergic to mixing medium so I use visine instead...


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

I don't like Helium   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    I haven't found a good use for it still.   Although, maybe I could mix it with some nail laquer .   ehhh I just don't like it!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (May 21, 2007)

So far, Fairylite.


----------



## ratmist (May 21, 2007)

I love all the ones I have.  

Pink Bronze looks great on me and I don't have problems playing with it, so I was surprised about how others see it.  

I was so excited to try 'Blue Brown' at the counter and was so disappointed.  Blue Brown seemed to be the answer to my prayers - I look dreadful in shimmery blues and great in Browns - but it turns out that even Blue Brown looks terrible on me.  It seemed like it'd only work to accent a totally brown look or a totally blue look, and for the price, I skipped it.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 28, 2007)

You guys are scaring me! Ack! I had planned to buy alot of pigments in the near future! Ok, going to the store to try them on!


----------



## Zombygrl (Jun 28, 2007)

Violet. I hate that it doesn't want to stick to my lids. Anyone else have this problem? The color is pretty so I guess it's worth it.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 29, 2007)

for me its helium and kitschmas that I really dislike and regret buying...

Old gold has a nice texture but the colour is revoulting on me so thats another no no to me

Provence is chalky and I just dont use it..... 

Frost is very difficult to work with, but worth it if you get it right
Grape is the same as frost

But for anyone having trouble with rose - which is one of my absolute favourites and a total must have, or copper sparkle etc use it wet in a water base and use a REALLY FIRM bristled brush - you will get the results you want then


----------



## krt (Jun 30, 2007)

Strange.........Rose is my absolute favorite! 
Maybe I just lucked out somehow.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 30, 2007)

I really dislike Frozen White.


----------



## AKsnoangel (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_i bought pink bronze but as soon as i received it i could tell it was not what i wanted, i wanted pink opal..ooops! So i've put it for sale on ebay!!_

 
Crazy!  This is my HG pigment!  I started running out of Motif and instead of buying a new one, I just use Pink Bronze in its place and I freakin LOVE IT.  As far as a pigment I vehemently dislike...I would say Frost.  I wish someone would tell me if they have a combo they love with it because it just looks janked no matter what I do!


----------



## macaddict_xo (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairylite is the only one I disliked so far...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like Provence......barely shows up and seems so chalky!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE Old Gold, Kitchmas and Fairylite, LOL! I have Kitchmas in pressed form though, so that helps with the chunky texture.

I cannot get Sunpepper to work for me. It goes everywhere except on my lids, and I am not joking.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol. It's kinda funny, Frost, Kitchmas, and Helium all work GREAT for me. I had to play around with them a lot to get a feel of blending them right though... at first they looked horrible. You REALLY have to work with them.

Dark Soul... I love the color, it stays well, but it goes EVERYWHERE. and I mean EVERYWHERE. I have stains of it on my carpet because I shook my head when I had it on...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 4, 2007)

Jardin Aires is getting on my nerves which in turn makes me mad because it is pretty.


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 6, 2007)

I would say the worst pigments are old gold (just an ugly color) and kitschmas. The others that most hate I love, use them wet and they stick and blend fine even Rose and Helium!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I don't like Helium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't found a good use for it still. Although, maybe I could mix it with some nail laquer . ehhh I just don't like it!_

 
you could try applying blacktrak over the entire lid and put helium over it, it makes a pretty smokey look.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krt* 

 
_Strange.........Rose is my absolute favorite! 
Maybe I just lucked out somehow._

 
dito!


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

kitchmas looked sooo cool in the pot but when i try to wear it goes everywhere except on my eyes... guess i should use primer before it or somethin but im just too laazy lol


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

dark soul, grape, provence, fairylight, smoke signal


----------



## susannef (Oct 22, 2007)

kitschmas is kinda weird. Ive had it since the orginial release and I still pinch myself for not selling it on ebay when people were crazy about it.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuschia.  It looks like poop on me


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

Emerald Green is the one pigment that I returned. It can look nice on some people I guess but for me it was just way too intense green. I looked like a swamp monster when applied intensely.


----------



## vanessagarcia (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate Frost White, yuck!


----------

